

Academia vs. Industry: The Difference Is in the Punctuation Marks - dxjones
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/maeda/2009/03/academia-vs-industry-the-diffe.html?cm_sp=most_read-_-APR_2009-_-academia-vs-industry-the-diffe

======
blogimus
I draw a parallel of what John Maeda is saying of punctuation to that of
research: basic versus applied.

Basic research is naturally exploratory, taking winding roads, many of which
do not end at any _obvious_ fruitful conclusion. Academia (or independent
wealth) is the most nurturing environment for basic research, but from what
I've been reading and hearing over the years, that is changing as academia
behaves more like business.

Applied research, on the other hand, is focused with deadlines and products in
mind. It has the benefit of basic research to pool together concrete concepts
and strategies for new technologies and products.

Some few companies can afford to do basic research, most can't or won't.
That's why we need academia to do it. If they don't, who will?

~~~
bf
A lot of companies team up with universities, and both contribute towards
applied research.

I think this is ultimately the best approach, because if you just give
academia a bunch of money they will waste it all publishing papers on string
theory.

------
catfish
Punctuation marks....

Academia - $8.00 per hour...

Industry - $80.00 per hour...

Don't you just love college interns....

;)

------
rubing
so i guess he's saying academics are a lot more annoying and a lot less
productive??

